# High Society 157 twilight review?



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

*High Society Twilight 2012 (158)*

I just picked this up today, waiting to actually ride it and I will post a review, uses NeverSummers patented Rocker + Camber technology, I'm excited. The guy that tested it said it rode almost exactly like the NeverSummer Heritage.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's basically what they are. I rode their twin. Rode like an NS. Cause it basically is one.


----------

